# Fawn? or Blue Fawn?



## rzee003 (Feb 19, 2011)

i keep telling my friends that my dog's color is fawn ..and then as i was browsing in the net ..i encountered "BLUE FAWN" and it kinda looked like the color of my dog ..im confused .! help


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

id say blue fawn. the nose and mask look blue in the pictures to me.


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh yea, definately looks like a blue fawn. Btw, that collar... not sure what your purpose is (so this may not even matter), but it is on inside out. From the photo it looks like a training collar. They have inward facing prongs to aid with corrections and dogs that pull hard on the leash.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thats a blue fawn.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

APASA said:


> Oh yea, definately looks like a blue fawn. Btw, that collar... not sure what your purpose is (so this may not even matter), but it is on inside out. From the photo it looks like a training collar. They have inward facing prongs to aid with corrections and dogs that pull hard on the leash.


I was gunna say the same thing. Prongs face in.


----------



## rzee003 (Feb 19, 2011)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> I was gunna say the same thing. Prongs face in.


thanks for the info guyz ..  btw bout the collar ..i purposedly put it inside out so it would look like spiked chains hehe .i accidentally misplaced his collar ..need to buy a new one hehe


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Cute pup  def looks like a blue fawn


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

rzee003 said:


> thanks for the info guyz ..  btw bout the collar ..i purposedly put it inside out so it would look like spiked chains hehe .i accidentally misplaced his collar ..need to buy a new one hehe


It doesn't look like a "spiked collar";
It looks like you don't know how to properly but on a prong collar...
Just sayin'
:hammer:

Definetly a blue fawn;
looks like he is gonna be a nice thick boy,too!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Sucker For A Rednose said:


> It doesn't look like a "spiked collar";
> It looks like you don't know how to properly but on a prong collar...
> Just sayin'
> :hammer:
> ...


Yeah....what she said


----------



## rzee003 (Feb 19, 2011)

Sucker For A Rednose said:


> It doesn't look like a "spiked collar";
> It looks like you don't know how to properly but on a prong collar...
> Just sayin'
> :hammer:
> ...


aww ..hehehe Sorry  My Bad ..Thanks Btw . .


----------

